# Scammed into buying more insurance when already insured?



## SeaRaven (Jan 6, 2022)

My very elderly mother called an 800 number looking for dental insurance (which she forgot she already had).
The CSR decides to sign mom up for a medicare supplement which mom already has!  Mom is ALREADY FULLY INSURED BY MEDICARE AND HER SUPPLEMENT.   This new "FakeCo" becomes her one-and-only insurance and has high copays/ deductibles. No bills are being sent to her REAL insurers and mom's not saying a word but she's writing checks for OOP expenses.  Six months later a rehab facility finally says "FAKECO says your mother goes home today"  What?? Who's FAKECO??

We are now 4 months into unraveling a tangled mess of bills, statements and unusual charges for ER, inpatient stays, meds,   surgeries, X-rays, lab, rehab, physical therapy, and ambulance rides.  Fraud Investigators for FAKECO are dragging their feet so I filled out a 10 page complaint to my state's Insurance commission.   The state called me, I will need to send more documents and may need to testify at a hearing. A nightmare! 

Has this happened to anyone?  Did it finally get straightened out?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 6, 2022)

I feel for you.. 
I hate those scam type commercials trying to convince the elderly they are missing out ... a call only gets them to a salesperson who "picks" your plan based on what they get.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 6, 2022)

www.aarp.org/money/scams-fraud/info-2019/health-insurance.html


----------



## SeaRaven (Jan 7, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> www.aarp.org/money/scams-fraud/info-2019/health-insurance.html


Yes, the rep mentioned Covid19 as the reason why my (confused) mother needed a new insurance. What a scam!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

So sorry that happened to your mom and now you, having to deal with the mess. I hate it when seniors are taken advantage of!  I hope you can get things straightened out and get some restitution at least.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 7, 2022)

This kind of thing has become so frequent that I am stunned that the government has not taken action yet.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 7, 2022)

They're too busy with lots of scams being filed.  I filed a scam report in Nov. of last year to our Attorney General.  I got a letter back thanking me for all the info I provided. This woman assistant A.G. said this will take time, as I'm getting from 5 to 15 new cases every week.  We will not put you on the back burner but just so you know it can take up to 6 months to resolve.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 7, 2022)

You know you gotta watch those seniors; especially those that are getting on in years and perhaps not thinking as clear as they might.  Over the years I have heard of "little ole' ladies" buying 2 or even 3 prepaid funeral plans.  Sure I was born in the country but I got common sense.  That common sense tells me that you only die once.  You don't need 2 or 3 funerals plans.  When you die, got cremated and then you come back?  Then you die and get buried but decided to come back.  Ok, I'm making fun of a rather serious matter.  Watch for those scams.  Hang on to your money and do with it what you want.  Don't let some fast talking young person screw you.  I'm talking about bad scammers and I might include bad relatives in that warning too.


----------



## SeaRaven (Jan 7, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> They're too busy with lots of scams being filed.  I filed a scam report in Nov. of last year to our Attorney General.  I got a letter back thanking me for all the info I provided. This woman assistant A.G. said this will take time, as I'm getting from 5 to 15 new cases every week.  We will not put you on the back burner but just so you know it can take up to 6 months to resolve.


Yes, I was told it could take up to 6 months to resolve my mother's case.  
And I need to ignore all overdue notices as everything is officially "under review".  I HATE intercepting her mail and see OVERDUE written on those statements, makes me fume.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

SeaRaven said:


> My very elderly mother called an 800 number looking for dental insurance (which she forgot she already had).
> The CSR decides to sign mom up for a medicare supplement which mom already has!  Mom is ALREADY FULLY INSURED BY MEDICARE AND HER SUPPLEMENT.   This new "FakeCo" becomes her one-and-only insurance and has high copays/ deductibles. No bills are being sent to her REAL insurers and mom's not saying a word but she's writing checks for OOP expenses.  Six months later a rehab facility finally says "FAKECO says your mother goes home today"  What?? Who's FAKECO??
> We are now 4 months into unraveling a tangled mess of bills, statements and unusual charges for ER, inpatient stays, meds,   surgeries, X-rays, lab, rehab, physical therapy, and ambulance rides.  Fraud Investigators for FAKECO are dragging their feet so I filled out a 10 page complaint to my state's Insurance commission.   The state called me, I will need to send more documents and may need to testify at a hearing. A nightmare!
> Has this happened to anyone?  Did it finally get straightened out?



That is an awful situation!  I am sorry this happened to your mom, and that you now have this entire resulting situation, to deal with for so long, SeaRaven.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Jan 7, 2022)

I don’t know the best way to expedite your case. I have never dealt with that situation. However, I have heard that Conservatorships are highly recommended for those who have an elderly parent that is making poor decisions that affect their well being. In a Conservatorship you would approve her expenses before she spends it and this would avoid problems before they happen. Apparently you can get an attorney and file for a Conservatorship with the Court and take over approval of financial expenditures.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 10, 2022)

I know that during the “enrollment period,” I was constantly and relentlessly badgered by phone to change my medical insurance and supplementals when I am already fully insured, and _happy with what I have!  _The harassment of the older population that goes on by opportunistic companies, legitimate and otherwise, is shameful!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 10, 2022)

Can't say I'm surprised that the government has done nothing. Doing nothing seems to be what they are best at. Mike



Pecos said:


> This kind of thing has become so frequent that I am stunned that the government has not taken action yet.


----------

